# Downhill Camp - For Girls Who Ride



## DHJane (5. März 2007)

Am 26. - 29. Juli findet das zweite *DH-Girls Camp *der Schweiz statt. Diesmal im französischen Morzine (Portes du Soleil).

Was dich erwartet 

Schöne Abfahrten auf den gesamten 650 km Piste 
25 Bergbahnen
Coaching bei Drops, Sprüngen und sonstigen Schwierigkeiten
Mechanik-Work-Shop
Singletrails, Northshores, Speedtracks, etc.
Technikanalyse
Viel Spass mit Gleichgesinnten
3 Übernachtungen Do. - So., Halbpension
4 Tageskarten inbegriffen
Downhill-Jersey mit Camp Logo, Goodie-Bag

Mehr Infos und Anmeldung folgen bald unter www.bikeschule.ch


----------



## kitor (5. März 2007)

Werbung nervt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHJane (7. März 2007)

nun ja, eigentlich geht es mir hierbei mehr, Frauen zum Downhillen zu motivieren. In der Gruppe machts halt doch noch am meisten Spass! Mit Werbung hat das Ganze nichts zu tun, ich probiere nur so viele Frauen wie möglich aus allen Richtungen anzugehen. Aber ja...wenn du dich von so einem Post schon nerven lässt, will ich ja nicht wissen, wie's dir beim TV gucken geht.
Ride on!


----------



## das waldhuhn (4. April 2008)

Hi Janine, was sollte frau denn schon so können und draufhaben wenn sie dort mitmachen will?


----------



## jule82008 (23. April 2008)

Hallo DHJane,

habe euer Angebot unter www.girlsridetoo.de aufgenommen. Vielleicht entdecken es hier noch ein paar Frauen mehr.

Grüße
Jule


----------



## das waldhuhn (23. April 2008)

Jule (huhu!     ) obacht, das ist doch 07! 
Die DHJane hat sich ja nicht gemeldet bis jetzt. Ich hab bloß kürzlich den alten Fred wieder aufgewärmt weil ich dachte da rührt sich auch 08 noch was. Und weil ich wissen wollt - na hast ja gelesen.

DHjane wie schauts aus, geht da dieses Jahr auch was?


----------



## DHJane (8. Juni 2008)

hallo
was für ein Zufall, dass ich diesen alten Fred wieder gelesen hab!
Danke Jule, auch ihr seid bei uns verlinkt 
das Waldhuhn, jaaaa, dieses Jahr gibts wieder ein Camp und zwar in Zermatt. Infos findest du auf www.gravitygirls.ch oder bei www.girlsridetoo.de.
Dieses Jahr haben wir die Teilnehmerzahl sogar auf 25 Girls erhöht und die Guides sind alles auch Meedels. Das wird ein riesen Gaudi!
Also hauptsache ist, dass die Girls, welche Interesse haben, die Ausrüstung (DH/Freeridebike, Protektoren, Fullfacehelm) und Freude am zweirad und der Natur haben. Der Rest kommt von alleine, mit 5 Guides werden wir für sicherlich für jedes Meedel eine passende Gruppe finden!


----------



## DHJane (8. Juni 2008)

Am 31. Juli bis 3. August 2008 findet das 3. Girls Camp statt! 
Diesesmal in ZERMATT (CH)

Was dich erwartet 

Schöne Abfahrten Coaching bei Drops, Sprüngen und sonstigen Schwierigkeiten
Mechanik-Work-Shop
Entspannung mit Yoga und Massagen
Singletrails, Northshores, Speedtracks, etc.
Viel Spass mit Gleichgesinnten
3 Übernachtungen Do. - So., Halbpension
4 Tageskarten inbegriffen
Downhill-Jersey mit Camp Logo, Goodie-Bag

Mehr Infos und Anmeldung folgen bald unter www.gravitygirls.ch[/QUOTE]


----------

